# Trane Air Handler making noise/not blowing only in heat mode



## alfwalter70 (Dec 10, 2021)

New to the forum. Hello all...I have some knowledge of a lot of things......and am thinking about training to be a HVAC technician late in life...I was thinking about a career change, after doing the same thing for 25 years....

I have a Trane air handler and AC system. Newly installed 1.5 years ago.

Yesterday, the transformer went out, no noises, nada, just got a notification on my phone that my thermostat died...so I checked for 24V behind thermostat on common, no Voltage....so, I went into the attic....it looked a little burnt, but I replaced it after verifying I had voltage in, but not out and was happy to get my AC working again with NO issues whatsoever....I live in Florida BTW.

This morning, it was a little chilly, so I turned my air handler on with thermostat (heat strip etc), and it sort of shook the whole house?????

Turned it off. Turned fan on only, worked fine-no noise. Turned it back to cool-A/C and fan kicked on no issues, no noise, cools fine.

Went and turned mode to HEAT again, house was shaking with noise...it sounds like a metallic, bubbling sound from the coil...but there's no fan in the coil area....I have a T6 so I can remotely turn thermostat on and off or pull the disconnect next to my air handler.

Here's a link to a video of the noise...from the coil area...






Any ideas?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

